# How To Connect Laptop 2 Tv



## jain_pranav (May 18, 2007)

I have a toshiba L100 laptop i want 2 connect it to my television
Plz tell me how to connect it along with the wires to b used


----------



## ITTechPerson (May 18, 2007)

have u tried the audio/vedio cable, (yellow-red-white ports) ? I am not sure but there is no rgb port in tv sets.


----------



## jain_pranav (May 18, 2007)

there is no audio/video port in the laptop dude.
it has only s-video output port.(yellow one)


----------



## ITTechPerson (May 18, 2007)

ya use tht one - I think this is the only way


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 18, 2007)

you get an s-video to rca cable (s video is on laptop and rca is the connector on most TVs). after connecting via rca, set ur tv to work in the AV mode. on the laptop open the display properties program and set tv as the output device.


----------



## rsk11584i (Oct 11, 2009)

Someone pls help me
I have a DELL INSPIRON E1505 laptop. I purchased a s-video 7 pin s video to rca (red, white, yellow) tv connector so I can connect it to my BPL FDV 21 TV

I just plugged it in, and nothing.

I tried F8 with Fn and it flickers but that’s about it.

I put down the resolution of my laptop and that didnt work either.

I tried all settings in display properties, the laptop is recognising the television and i can see the dual settings in my intel video driver settings,  but it is  not showing the display, what to do please advise me

- thanks for all your help
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Someone pls help me
I have a DELL INSPIRON E1505 laptop. I purchased a s-video 7 pin s video to rca (red, white, yellow) tv connector so I can connect it to my BPL FDV 21 TV

I just plugged it in, and nothing.

I tried F8 with Fn and it flickers but that’s about it.

I put down the resolution of my laptop and that didnt work either.

I tried all settings in display properties, the laptop is recognising the television and i can see the dual settings in my intel video driver settings,  but it is  not showing the display, what to do please advise me

- thanks for all your help


UPDATE

update, since the s video to RCA has three pins one white , red, n yellow i tried the red plug into video in of tv and i could get only black and white pic, but not color one, now what to do for color pic, tried using white plug but nothing happened, kindly do advise me dear friends ,, 

ravi.exe@gmail.com


----------

